# denon dca 3500 problems



## qoqzgood (Dec 6, 2015)

Sooooo, i got this oldschool amp, it's like 1980's or 1990's or whatever. This thing had a really top-notch guts here. But did you guys know how to set bias and fix the signal shutted off randomly. Oh, forgot to mention that this is an class A amplifier.
Any support? Thanks a lot


----------

